# "The Music Lesson" By Victor Wooten



## scottro202 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anybody read this book? I'm finding it EXTREMELY inspirational, interesting, and pure awesome. Right now, I'm on the chapter about tone.

I recommend this to any musicians out there


----------



## Randy (Mar 21, 2010)

I read this book as well, actually. Very interesting and not what I expected. Kind of an overall approach to learning music or really any kind of skill/craft, if you think about it.

Now that you mention it, I'll definitely have to flip through it again sometime.


----------



## Origin (Mar 21, 2010)

I destroyed it in 3 hours, couldn't put it down. 

I'm gonna lend it to a lady I fancy who's getting into bass playing and share the wealth


----------



## TonalArchitect (Mar 22, 2010)

The bizarre-ness of the narrative kinda put me off a tad, but it should be a required handbook for all improvising musicians, and probably anyone who participates in music at all. 

There's quite a bit of useful knowledge in there to get one from playing notes to making music.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh, I actually gave it to my guitar student (the mother of a friend). It's perfectly up her alley, I think, especially the more "floaty" spiritual parts. 

I'll see what's up this Thursday.


----------

